# Sexing german blue rams, Breeding german blue rams



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone i got a pair of germans and i don't know how to sex them. I asked one of the staff to choose male and female but i'm not sure wat u have to do. Also i heard they are easy to breed and its really cool to watch the process of breedingl!! Since i never had rams before i would like to know the methods for breeding them. 

Thanks for all the help 
Mike


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Females should have a slightly pink hue to her belly and if you want to breed them you just put them into a 20gal tank that is heavily planted and they'll take care of themselves if they are a true pair.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

kk but wahat if the tank isn't heavily planted. Infact its not planted at all?


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

You have some pics of rams in
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3717
and the pink belly and blue specs differences are visible.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

It should be planted to serve as a place for the female to hide and also the broad leaves on plants such as amazon swords will allow the pair to lay eggs on.

If you don't want it planted, throw in some terracotta pots and PVC pipes if you don't mind it looking kinda ugly.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thats good advice. should i also add a stone since lot o people say they did?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, they will either clean the stone and lay there or clean the side of the pots and lay there or the inside of the pots or the inside of the PVC pipe.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

well i put the pot in and it looks good they're very cautios but they are going in lol i love them they're soo much fun. They both like to go into the current that my filter makes an flow there lol. Here are some pic i took today can u tell me the sex of them thanks


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

sry if u can't c the pics then tell me u're e-mail and i'll send them 2 u


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've never seen them laying spawning in enclosed places - flat rocks, large leaves, driftwood, etc. only.

They really enjoy being in my planted tank, especially hanging out under large anubias leaves and sitting in dense stem plants. I found when I do a big pruning, they don't really spawn until stuff starts to grow back in. Pretty sure they enjoy the security of many hiding spots.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That's weird, mine have usually chosen pots/pipes over broad leaf plants.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

no i have a lot of hiding spots for them and i have many fake plants


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I tell ya, real plants and fake plants make all the difference! They just know...


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

well not really real plants are more of a hastel and are not really good for anything but breeding cetain types of fish.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Or making your water extremely pristine - adding oxygen, removing harmful chemicals (copper, iron, lead, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, etc. etc. etc.), maintaining stable water conditions, allowing an environment for micro-organisms to live - the list goes on. Aside from perhaps having to BUY them, I see no downside to them. 

To say they are only good for breeding is not true at all  

I can't even imagine keeping an aquarium without a host a real plants - just looks so cheesy.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

ok well were can i get a plant and wat kind would u recommend?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You could try a...pet store!

Low light...easy to grow....anubias sp., java fern, hygro polysperma, java moss.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

For german blue rams I would recommend java fern and amazon swords - both are easy to grow and hard to kill.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> well not really real plants are more of a hastel and are not really good for anything but breeding cetain types of fish.


Most tropical fish prefer to be around real plants.


----------

